# Where to live?



## surfrider (Oct 4, 2011)

Wouldn't it be nice for expats to just www a site and find the right place for them to live? But we all have different needs and wants so research has to be done to find information pertaining to your personal wants and needs.
There are some things in common that we all need to look at in relocating.

1. cost of living
Cost of living is so personal based upon the wants and needs of the individual. But just a feel for what the housing cost range in an area is would be helpful. 

2 weather
Also a personal hot for one is not the same for the other. So actual temp. numbers and humidity percent would be good.

3 health care
Not health ins, but what location the hospital is in - 5 min. 45 min? is there doctors in town - good pharmacies? 

these are the three basic things I think that most want to know about.

What I am thinking is how about we post 
your location
the typical rent in area
the year round tempeture and humidity
and then the information about health care.

Would anyone find this helpful?


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Since you live in *Patzcuato* you should probably go first but .....

I lived in Jocotepec for 14 months
3-4000 pesos for a house long term
Climate moderate but chilly sometimes in the winter
Only used dentists and doctors in Chapala/Ajijic

Melaque Jalisco
4-5000 pesos for a house long term
Hot and humid in the summer (esp. Sep/Oct) and perfect right now
Good dentists and doctors but hospitals in Manzanillo or Colima


----------



## surfrider (Oct 4, 2011)

*Patzcuaro Mich.* 
Rent - 311 usd 2 bed/1bath very old house. walled in home 
Weather 
76 to 86 degrees . and the lows from 47 to 60 degrees F. rains a lot
health care - no real hospital closest is Morelia

*San Antonio Tlayacapan Jalisco *
Rent 550.00 2bed-2bath house with guest house of one room and bath - large orchard and grounds walled in home. not normal for area usually rent would be about 800
Weather - reported to be the best but it depends upon how and where your house sits if it gets a breeze or not. about 80 degrees year round.
closest good hospital in Guadalajara 45 min drive.

* San Cristobal de las Casas in Chapas*
rent 700 usd all exclusive (no bills) one bed one bad apartment.
weather 
Daytime temperatures are a mild 23 ºC (73.4 ºF), but nights can get chilly with temperatures ranging from 9-11ºC (48-52 ºF). 
Hospital -- did not see one however the doctor does make house calls for 35 usd.


----------



## sunnyvmx (Mar 14, 2010)

It's funny, but I was sitting at my dining table planning a 6 month RV trip around Mexico for the second time and came across Catemaco and Villas Tepetapan & RV Park. I suspected my marriage was "on the rocks" because of his kids, his religion (he awoke one morning a born again Christian) and his desire to live in the deserts of the West. Sometimes love isn't enough when one or the other is always making a sacrifice. Anyways, I told myself if Tepetapan looked like the photos on the website, "I would never leave." That was five years ago. The cost of living was a pleasant surprise and the climate was mild all year long which was high on my list. The new private hospital in San Andres ( 9 miles from Catemaco) and excellent Doctor saved my life last year when my appendix burst so I guess you can find the perfect place on a website. My ex lives happily in the West, we talk several times a week and still share the love without the sacrifice.


----------

